# Reklamation ,keine Retourscheine bei Amazon bzw. Online Händler mehr?Wer zahlt Rücksendekosten??



## Brexzidian7794 (25. November 2016)

*Reklamation ,keine Retourscheine bei Amazon bzw. Online Händler mehr?Wer zahlt Rücksendekosten??*

Erstmal Servus an alle hier im Forum,sollte ich hier falsch sein im Unterforum dann verschieben bitte.
Ich wüsste auch nicht mit diesem Thema wohin,im welchem Forumbereich ich sollte?
So jetzt erstmal zu dem Thema Retourschein,die gibts es bei Amazon(und den Online Händler Shops) so wie es einmal war nicht mehr,mußte ich feststellen oder irre ich mich da?
Mein problem lag daran das ich vor knapp 2 Wochen einige Kleidungsstücke(Markenware)bestellt hatte(das erstemal Kleidung Online erworben),wobei das eine Stück
eindeutig gebrauchspuren(heller Fleck am Rücken)hatte und auch von der Passform und zuschnitt nicht passte.Natürlich ist das Produkt dann in diesem Zustand
nicht mehr Neuware und gepasst hat es ehe nicht.Deswegn habe ich dann den Händler und Amazon per Mail angeschrieben das die Ware deren zustand mangelhaft wäre
und so nicht akzeptabel ist und ich das zurück schicken werde.Nun über Amazon auf dem Link Rücksendeettiket und Anleitung angeklickt und da erscheint nun die
Adresse des Online Händlers und einen Strichcode des zu reklamierenden Ware mit der schriftlichen Bezeichnung der Ware und Tranzaktionsnummer war darauf,das ich 
zu der Rücksendung beilegen mußte.Beide dinge den Strichcode und umrahmten Feld mit Adresse mußte ich dann Online über mein Drucker auf Papier gedruckt werden und auch ausschneiden.
Und die umrahmte Adresse des Onlinehändelers auf das Päckchen kleben und ich als Absender angeben.Anschließen bin ich zu Post und die Mitarbeiterin meinte welche Art ich das Päckchen versenden möchte und
kam auch gleich zu dem Thema Kosten die dafür entsstehen.Und ich habe dann natürlich versucht ihr zu erklären das das Päckchen zurück senden möchte weil die Ware nicht in Ordnung war und ich
keine Kosten übernehmen werde für die Rücksendung.Hab schon einen neu Umschlag/Verpackung schon Geld ausgegeben und das hat mich schon gewurmt.Sie darauf hin mit der antwort bei Onlinhändler ist die
Rückgabe einer Ware über das AGB gereglt und die können sich unterscheiden unter den Händlern/Anbietern.Natürlich habe ich die AGB des Händlers nicht gelesen als ich das bestellt habe 
und weiss bis heute nicht was da steht?Wer list AGB,s frage ich mich?Nun habe ich nochmal bei Amazon über die angaben der Händlers geschaut und da steht,
Wenn Sie das Rücksende-Etikett oder den vorgeschlagenen Transportdienst des Verkäufers(Händlers) nicht verwenden können, haben Sie die Möglichkeit, einen Transportdienst Ihrer Wahl zu verwenden. 
In diesem Fall frankieren Sie die Rücksendung bitte selbst. Und senden diese an jene angegebene Adresse.Ist das heutzutage normal das man alle Kosten auf dem Käufer/Kunden abgewälzt werden?
Wie auch immer ich habe verweigert die kosten für den Versand zu übernehmen und darauf hin hat die nette Postmitarbeiterin vorgeschlagen das ich auf die Sendung schreiben soll das der Empfänger die gebühr zahlen soll.
Und das habe ich auch getan,aber ich dürfte dann in den fall das Päckchen nicht mehr vorne  bei der Packetannahme abgeben.Sondern mußte draußen am Briefkasten und dort das kleine Päckchen qwuasi als Brief einschmeißen.
Ich denke dies umgangsart mit dem erhlichen Kunden mit dem die Verkaufplattformen oder Online Händler umgehen,ist alles andere kundenfreundlich und unangemessen.
Jemand in der hinsicht auch negative Erfahrung gemacht und was haltet ihr von dieser art des umgangs mit dem Kunden?Übrigens das war das erst und letztemal das ich Klamotten Online bestellt haben da diese sowieso nicht passten
oder nur zum teil obwohl es Marken Waren waren.Solche unannehmlichkeiten hatte bei anderer Ware wie z.B. elektronik  oder ähnlichem Produkten noch garnicht gehabt.Nur bei dieser sache hat mich das so geärgert.
Was denkt ihr darüber,sollte die Kunden nicht mehr von Gesetzgeber gegen solche schikanen und unkosten geschütz werden oder seit ihr anderer Meinung diesbezüglich?
Obwohl da gibts auch schwarze Schafe die ständig irgendwas bestellen und zurücksenden,zudem ich garantiert nicht gehöre.Es sei den es passt nicht oder  es ist beschädigt,gebraucht oder ähnlichem.

grüße Brex


----------



## -RedMoon- (25. November 2016)

*AW: Reklamation ,keine Retourscheine bei Amazon bzw. Online Händler mehr?Wer zahlt Rücksendekosten??*

Sorry, aber ich habe bei der Hälfte aufgehört zu lesen.
Es gibt so etwas wie Absätze usw. um einen Text leserlicher zu gestalten. So tun einem nur die Augen weh.


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Reklamation ,keine Retourscheine bei Amazon bzw. Online Händler mehr?Wer zahlt Rücksendekosten??*

Bitte formatier den Test erstmal, so fange ich garnicht erst an zu lesen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (25. November 2016)

*AW: Reklamation ,keine Retourscheine bei Amazon bzw. Online Händler mehr?Wer zahlt Rücksendekosten??*

Sorry, aber ich lese dort nur deine Faulheit raus, dich über die gängigen Gepflogenheiten des Onlinehandels und über die AGB's der Händler zu informieren.
Amazon übernimmt in der Regel die Versandkosten, entweder ist das Etikett schon vorfrankiert oder du gehst erstmal in Vorleistung und bekommst das Geld auf dem Weg zurück, wie du den Einkauf gezahlt hast. (Das sollte übrigens auch in den Versanddetails stehen )
Was sie im übrigen gar nicht mehr müssen, wie es die meisten Händler auch nicht mehr tun.

Und nur mal so, man sollte schon AGB's lesen, vorallem im Onlinehandel, wer sie nicht liest, sollte sich am Ende auch nicht beschweren. 

Und wie schon über mir angemerkt wurde, der Text in der Formatierung, wenn man das so nennen kann, ist schrecklich zu lesen.


----------

